# Rip's Several Segmented Shenanigans



## ripjack13

Ok so I started the segmented pen swap, and this is my record of the ensuing shenanigans. I'm no expert, but this is how I did this....


Let's see what we can use here....




oh this looks interesting too... A Glow in the dark plastic sheet from an old exit sign.








Time to lay it out and let the creative gel ooze out...




how about these.... Padauk, gitd, snakewood, gitd, padauk...




Glue em up...




trim it down...




and let's see how it looks in the dark....


Oh that is cool....I love GITD stuff....

Trim it down a little more...




Now let's make it longer...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

I think they are getting to look good. But they are not long enough to use yet...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Glow in the dark....

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

There...now they are long enough...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok, those are set for now. Let's see what other design I can come up with since I'm already all spread out...



 



 

Let's see how this goes. ...

Reactions: Like 6 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Try not to glue yourself to your work....



 



 

meh...who needs fingerprints anyhow....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## jasonb

I am liking the way 2nd one is shaping up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hey, I can use my old never used veneer collection...







 

I've had em since 93 or so. I think I opened it once and put it away. Might as well make use of them....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Ok, those are set for now. Let's see what other design I can come up with since I'm already all spread out...
> 
> View attachment 161536
> 
> View attachment 161537
> 
> Let's see how this goes. ...
> 
> View attachment 161538



How are you cutting your angles?


----------



## rdabpenman

Interesting.

Les


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> How are you cutting your angles?



Bandsaw and mitre gauge with a plywood extension to get close to the blade.


----------



## ripjack13

I need to go to the store and get some thinner brass or aluminum sheets. The stuff I have now is a lil too thick for me.


----------



## Wildthings

Soda can or beer cans. Be sure to sand them for adhesion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> How are you cutting your angles?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 161570



Marc, I love the color combination and the angular shape- very Art Deco. It does look like a “sky scraper”. You captured the essence of it for sure. I had at times had to design lobbies, gallery hall and we would do something very similar for the flooring border, but we used marble. Reminds me of it actually and if you never showed the material, I would have been fooled to say it was marble. We did some law office interior lobby and we would match up that green and gray with mahogany reception counters, with paneled walls. It is kind of a tried and true ingredient in commercial interiors. I think if you use some metal hardware- satin or brushed chrome would look sharp with it. Looking forward to the finish product and enjoying the steps/process in how you got to point A to point B.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oohhh I like that. Would be nice to be paired with you and get that but it would be disheartening when you received the one I make!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Glueing up another one.


----------



## ripjack13

I noticed my bandsaw mitre gauge wasn't cutting as accurate as I thought it should. So I got out my mini mitre saw jig. I made new slots to get to 30° for this next segment blank....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> Marc, I love the color combination and the angular shape- very Art Deco.



Thanks Ken. This is harder than I thought it would be. 
I watched the video Gisi has available, and it seemed fairly easy.
Now I know....heh heh heh.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kweinert

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks Ken. This is harder than I thought it would be.
> I watched the video Gisi has available, and it seemed fairly easy.
> Now I know....heh heh heh.



Oh, come on - it can't be that difficult!

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2872597








On a serious note it is a lot more difficult to cut and get all those little bits aligned correctly and produce a quality blank than one would think from watching that video. It's always amazing how years of practice can make any job look easy.

Kind of reminds me of this story:

There is an old story of a boilermaker who was hired to fix a huge steamship boiler system that was not working well.

After listening to the engineer’s description of the problems and asking a few questions, he went to the boiler room. He looked at the maze of twisting pipes, listened to the thump of the boiler and the hiss of the escaping steam for a few minutes, and felt some pipes with his hands. Then he hummed softly to himself, reached into his overalls and took out a small hammer, and tapped a bright red valve one time. Immediately, the entire system began working perfectly, and the boilermaker went home.

When the steamship owner received a bill for one thousand dollars, he became outraged and complained that the boilermaker had only been in the engine room for fifteen minutes and requested an itemized bill. So the boilermaker sent him a bill that reads as follows:
For tapping the valve: $.50
For knowing where to tap: $999.50
TOTAL: $1,000.00

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Arn213

Well, I climbed down the alphabet, I use to be 1st and now I am 11th . Old name is Arn, been renamed by Marc and my new name now is Ken. I have been called worst. Now if I ‘Ken’ only find Barbie.......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kweinert

Arn213 said:


> Well, I climbed down the alphabet, I use to be 1st and now I am 11th . Old name is Arn, been renamed by Marc and my new name now is Ken. I have been called worst. Now if I ‘Ken’ only find Barbie.......



I kind of like the name Ken. Maybe it's just because I'm used to after all these years.

I think Marc kind of likes making up new names for people as I believe he did the same to me a couple of weeks back. If it wasn't him it was somebody else but I'll blame him all the same :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

kweinert said:


> I kind of like the name Ken. Maybe it's just because I'm used to after all these years.
> 
> I think Marc kind of likes making up new names for people as I believe he did the same to me a couple of weeks back. If it wasn't him it was somebody else but I'll blame him all the same :)



Thanks Arn. ‘Ken’ say I don’t like being renamed Ken. ‘Ken’ you really blame him for it seeing that he has been sniffing that much dust and glue! Will swap names until Marc finishes this pen! Over and out!

Ken (formerly known as Arn).

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Arn213

Marc your new nick name is Cram! Get a mirror and put it in front of Cram.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

In my defense, Arn is too hard to prounce. Ken is much easier.....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> In my defense, Arn is too hard to prounce. Ken is much easier.....



I took a page from “Prince”, so I added this to my title........



.........if you call me Arn, I will not response.........just way too hard to pronounce or remember You will have to call me Ken until Marc finishes this segmented pen blank.
Yes, I ‘Ken’, yes I ‘Ken’.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Thats awesome.....lol


----------



## DKMD

Those are going to be cool looking pens!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

DKMD said:


> Those are going to be cool looking pens!



You gotta get in on the swap Doc....come on, it'll be fun...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Just for future reference, when making these things, all of your pieces need to be squared up, before, during and after. 

DAMHIKT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Arn213 said:


> Well, I climbed down the alphabet, I use to be 1st and now I am 11th . Old name is Arn, been renamed by Marc and my new name now is Ken. I have been called worst. Now if I ‘Ken’ only find Barbie.......


She old now.


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> She old now.


Meh....she still looks good though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Which one should I go with? 
Red or yellow?




Side by side comparison 





Separate ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I like the yellow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kweinert

I'll vote red

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Red, as I think the yellow will fade and the red patina will gain acceptance with time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I say red.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Neither

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Neither


Michele says use purple....


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Michele says use purple....



Purple it is!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

I would vote purple

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Michelle is right

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lemme check my frb stash. Maybe I have a purple blank....


----------



## Gdurfey

We are here to help you buddy........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I found 3 purple blanks. The two on the left are not wood. The one on the right is maple dyed burl...
Or maybe the orange?


----------



## Lou Currier

The one on the right

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

I'm not sure what to say here. I was just minding my own business.... scrolling through the posts. And I see, "Michelle says purple." And I swear but there were half a dozen male(?) voices all chimed in together... Michelle is right. Why do I get the impression that if she had said make it snot green that these same male(?) voices would have said, "Michelle is right!" Dude. I'm all about making momma happy but there has to be a line drawn somewhere. SMH. It's too late in the evening for this kind of tom foolery. And then there is brother Lou... "The one on the right." Whose right? Mine or yours? of Michelle's?

Reactions: Funny 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I say orange

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I like snot green

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

Geez, Cram- the memo was put out on post #36, Ken’s name was changed to the artist formerly known as Arn. Hint............Purple Reign, Purple Reign..........”bathing the purple reign”............”underneath the purple reign”...........listen to “Michelle, ma belle” (your belle that is).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

I would look around to see if you have any Camatillo- no buddy, not tomatillo that you put on your salsa. C A M A T I L L O

I am probably going to get flack and for this, a minority for that matter- but Michelle have to like pink (outside of purple) and I tend to go “color on color” (that is right, that is a term from design school). I vote for pink ivory- you have that little piece where it has a cast of pink with medium pink veining which would compliment it, relate to it and associate with it. What does Ken know?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Cut a slice off each of those blanks and show us our choices again!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

I'm with Lou on this one.


----------



## Arn213

Tony said:


> I'm with Lou on this one.



The “right” one or the “snot green”?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

The right one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213

Wildthings said:


> Cut a slice off each of those blanks and show us our choices again!!



 So what if you sliced pieces off the blanks, you can always use it on the “next” segmented pen blank swap, which you can run again as you are so good at organizing and keeping track of what is going on......and you can’t remember Arn ? It would be easier if I made my name longer, like Arnold or Arn old?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kweinert

Arn213 said:


> So what if you sliced pieces off the blanks, you can always use it on the “next” segmented pen blank swap, which you can run again as you are so good at organizing and keeping track of what is going on......and you can’t remember Arn ? It would be easier if I made my name longer, like Arnold or Arn old?



Nah, make your name Nurse - since you are A RN

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> I like snot green





Arn213 said:


> The “right” one or the “snot green”?



I have lots of snots....err...I mean blanks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I should have stopped there. It was ok. But I wanted to add another green stripe.....



 



 



 

Well poop. The activator kicked in too quick and I couldn't line it up fast enough....


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. Dont give up. I can fix it. I'll just cut down the one inside and that strip will be a smidge thinner....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 161648



So you went with the “snotty green”........you must have been a New Yawker in another life........we said to go right, and you went left . Seriously, I L U V IT ....

Well, since it didn’t line up, I be more than happy to get rid of it for you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

One more to make....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Two more for now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

I may start to turn one tomorrow. If I don't get sidetracked by the snakewood ones....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony




----------



## Lou Currier

Like the one with the snot green

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

And this completes the makings of these shenanigans .....next up, turn em into pens...
I hope.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## kweinert

Looking good. Much faster than I'm being in working on mine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb

ripjack13 said:


> And this completes the makings of these shenanigans .....next up, turn em into pens...
> I hope.
> 
> View attachment 161709


Can you knock out 16 more blanks? That should about cover everyone

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. All but one blank is ready. Paired em all up with kits that are closest to length on the tubes as the blanks are. 
2 Nouvea scepters. 
3 bolt action tec pens
1 dura click
1 retro rollerball
2 varita ballpoints.
And one extra blank to toss in to the swap...

Time to drill and glue em up on Monday...

Cheers!!


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

jasonb said:


> Can you knock out 16 more blanks? That should about cover everyone



After these are done I think I may make more....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I think ya should too. And pass them out to everyone that is participating in this swap!


----------



## jasonb

ripjack13 said:


> After these are done I think I may make more....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 161719



That is a man with a plan. Ever thought about being a “Logistic Specialist/$cheduler” here at WB? 
Perks of the job as follows:

-Everyone makes fun of you.
-Your threads always gets side tracked (or hijacked for a moment or 2) and those people will rename anonymous including myself
-You ask questions and you get majority answers, but you go the other way
-We all agree when your wife picks the color.
-We make you cut pieces from full blanks so we can tell you none of it works after you get them glued up 
-You get to clean up the all the sold or closed listings because we are to lazy to let you know
-You get to call us by a different name when you have a senior moment

What is not to like...........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 4


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> And this completes the makings of these shenanigans .....next up, turn em into pens...
> I hope.
> 
> View attachment 161709


This is why I was hesitant to participate and why I still have reservations about even trying. My friend, those blanks are incredible!!! Great work!!! Now... I gotta go see if I can do something that might pass as a segmented pen blank.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I'm right there with you Clay. I'm still "trying" to make something like resembles a segmented blank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

Arn213 said:


> That is a man with a plan. Ever thought about being a “Logistic Specialist/$cheduler” here at WB?
> Perks of the job as follows:
> 
> -Everyone makes fun of you.
> -Your threads always gets side tracked (or hijacked for a moment or 2) and those people will rename anonymous including myself
> -You ask questions and you get majority answers, but you go the other way
> -We all agree when your wife picks the color.
> -We make you cut pieces from full blanks so we can tell you none of it works after you get them glued up
> -You get to clean up the all the sold or closed listings because we are to lazy to let you know
> -You get to call us by a different name when you have a senior moment
> 
> What is not to like...........





I refuse to stand in line with those who are afraid of the wrath of not liking the color his wife chose. I ain't skeered. Not real smart either. But I ain't skeered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> That is a man with a plan. Ever thought about being a “Logistic Specialist/$cheduler” here at WB?
> Perks of the job as follows:
> 
> -Everyone makes fun of you.
> -Your threads always gets side tracked (or hijacked for a moment or 2) and those people will rename anonymous including myself
> -You ask questions and you get majority answers, but you go the other way
> -We all agree when your wife picks the color.
> -We make you cut pieces from full blanks so we can tell you none of it works after you get them glued up
> -You get to clean up the all the sold or closed listings because we are to lazy to let you know
> -You get to call us by a different name when you have a senior moment
> 
> What is not to like...........





Sign me up Ken....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> This is why I was hesitant to participate and why I still have reservations about even trying. My friend, those blanks are incredible!!! Great work!!! Now... I gotta go see if I can do something that might pass as a segmented pen blank.



Word of advice...don't make just one. Just in case it blows up. 
I expect at least one malfunction on mine.....


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. All glued up. I changed out the varitas kits and put in the edc pens....
Drilling went well also. I only went off center on one, but that one I was making for myself, so no big deal.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings

@ripjack13 Bottom picture - 4th from the left -- DIBS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213

craM, I love the middle 4 as far as color combination. Look up Josef Albers.

I am looking forward to the finished product!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

Wildthings said:


> @ripjack13 Bottom picture - 4th from the left -- DIBS



I call dibs on all the others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> craM, I love the middle 4 as far as color combination. Look up Josef Albers.
> 
> I am looking forward to the finished product!


Thanks for the tip Ar...err....Ken. I like some of his work. Very cool looking color combinations. I'm going to see if I can make one sort of like the "pillars" picture. I like orange and black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> @ripjack13 Bottom picture - 4th from the left -- DIBS



Oh of course you pick the one I didn't make. 

Darn your talents @Jerry B !!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks for the tip Ar...err....Ken. I like some of his work. Very cool looking color combinations. I'm going to see if I can make one sort of like the "pillars" picture. I like orange and black.



I luv orange and black combinations too. You have any pernambuco with ebony or pernambuco with dark chocolate Brazilian rose in your stash or ebony with snakewood or dark chocolate Brazilian with snakewood? I am very fond of the chevron/herringbone pattern with the nice subtle combo, but I like the ‘inferred’ energy and dynamic movement it presents. I hate to be a broken record but the middle 4 of the grouping are exceptional as far as color manipulation, color combination and design execution. Outside of what those blanks are intended for, those could be very sophisticated as a turned handle for cabinet doors with the proper hardware finish. I wish I could rewind time and those would be fitting in some of higher end projects I was a part of in NYC. Those examples are just simply exquisite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Wait ... has this started ? 
I’m always late .. sounds like a good country song

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arn213

woodman6415 said:


> Wait ... has this started ?
> I’m always late .. sounds like a good country song



C’mon Wendell, keep up man we are at post #110 and I think it already was a good country song says Toby..........wait a second that single is a love song


----------



## woodman6415

Arn213 said:


> C’mon Wendell, keep up man we are at post #110 and I think it already was a good country song says Toby..........wait a second that single is a love song





I was thinking more of a Lefty Frizzell song but covered by one of my favs Dwight Yoakum ... wife dislikes his twang ... I don’t get it .. what twang

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> You have any pernambuco


I do have a few pieces. I may have to try it out. I've been saving one block of it since 92. So maybe it's high time to use it up....


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> I do have a few pieces. I may have to try it out. I've been saving one block of it since 92. So maybe it's high time to use it up....



I pulled this morning off my shelf. The pernambuco in the middle is medium orange. Pernambuco has a heartwood spectrum that goes from tint that is yellow-orange to a shade that is more of a red-orange. People confuse Mexican paella/chakte viga with real Brazilian pernambuco. The pernambuco will bleed as it is used for dye on clothing- the paella will not. Anyhow, did a quick mock-up. The left is Gaboon ebony, the middle is the pernambuco and the right piece is a chocolate Brazilian rose. I think it would be neat if you added some holly with it.



Another combo I am working on for a guitar neck lamination is Osage orange with Claro walnut- I like orange and brown combo. Might add a thin curly maple in the mix or a thin piece of black.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arn213

Not a great photo, but this is what I learned from Violin bow makers about what real pernambuco will do when hit with just water (there is also another trick) and you will get the color to transfer which will turn to a blush light pinkish/purple. This will not happen with paella/chakte viga.......vendors calls them inappropriately as Mexican pernambuco or Carribean pernambuco. There is only one true Caesalpinia enchinata and it comes from Brazil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

The100road said:


> I call dibs on all the others.


I HAD FIRST DIDS ON THE REST, BUT I COULD'T AFFORD $100 A PIECE SO THEY ARE YOURS.


----------



## CWS

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm right there with you Clay. I'm still "trying" to make something like resembles a segmented blank!


I'm with you @Eric Rorabaugh . I have made 8 segmented blanks so far, 2 are close to being ok and 6 are in the burn pile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Stockin up on supplies today....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> The pernambuco in the middle is medium orange. Pernambuco has a heartwood spectrum that goes from tint that is yellow-orange to a shade that is more of a red-orange. People confuse Mexican paella/chakte viga with real Brazilian pernambuco. The pernambuco will bleed as it is used for dye on clothing- the paella will not.



I should check mine, see if it is really the stuff..... 
I got it in a variety box from woodcraft.


----------



## Arn213

Marc, you can also do the following is you have shavings of it (from planing/surfacing)- get a small disposable clear cup with water in it. Drop the shavings there and stir it. If it turns color like what I showed above, then you know it is the real McCoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> Marc, you can also do the following is you have shavings of it (from planing/surfacing)- get a small disposable clear cup with water in it. Drop the shavings there and stir it. If it turns color like what I showed above, then you know it is the real McCoy.



Hmm....it's yellowish orange...


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Arn213

Ooh, that looks like hot mustard sauce from Chinese take out. 

Give me a second and I’ll post what paella/chakte viga turns into when water is applied.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Paella/Chakte viga/Mexican Pernambuco with water. See it doesn’t really bleed, but will give you a hint of pale orange-brown when surfaced is wiped with water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

I took a quick photo shot both of them side by side for comparison sakes.

-Paella/Chakte viga/Mexican Pernambuco wiped with water shown on the left. Bleeds slightly with a pale orange-brown.

-Brazilian Pernambuco (Caesalpinia echinata) wiped with water shown on the right. Bleeds with a strong blush purple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well....looks like I have Mexican hot mustard...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'll sand down the endgrain and get a good close up of it to compare on Paul's site....


----------



## Arn213

Marc, it will not bleed yellow like that even with paella and I have 3 sources of piece that I have- they all bleed that pale orange brown.

Do you need some of the real stuff for what you are working on for the segmented staff? Message me with dimensions and I will see what drop offs I have available that I can donate to you. I just want to see some nice eye candy that’s all.

Ken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> Ken



That's the best use of a smilie I have seen in a while.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213

I sent you a pm craM.


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13

Slightly off on drilling the tube, it shows up....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Not too shabby....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ah yes. I cannot stress the importance of having your blanks squared up before, during, and after glue up....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I think I may just scrape it off the tube. I am not happy with that one....
Horrible. Just horrible....


----------



## Tony

That sucks Marc. Call it Artistic License, nobody but a woodworker would notice. Even so, you could say you meant it to be that way.


----------



## ripjack13

I know. That's enough. I may not be able to sleep tonight.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

....design feature............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

Tony said:


> That sucks Marc. Call it Artistic License, nobody but a woodworker would notice. Even so, you could say you meant it to be that way.



Don’t know, but the aroma from the marijuana pipe thread must have carried over and given him the wrong buzz. You’ve been one busy dude for sure. Can you feel your hands still or still have good sense of smell after all the fusion of wood dust, glues, etc.? Who needs a peace piece, I mean a plumbing pipe to get a buzz when all those can make you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> I think I may just scrape it off the tube. I am not happy with that one....
> Horrible. Just horrible....


No don't do that. I can fix it. I have a woodstretcher and a woodadjuster here at the shop. Send it to me!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## The100road

How do you like that kit? Looks cool


----------



## ripjack13

The100road said:


> How do you like that kit? Looks cool


I like it so far. Looks good. Easy to put together. But there's a plastic piece that attaches to the ink I do not like. I am going to figure out how to either attach it to the clicker, or maybe shorten the tube. Not sure yet. Have to play around with em on the next order. The blanks I have that i segmented will stay the way they are, with the little plastic piece....

I'll get pictures when I get home....


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## ripjack13

Made another one today. Michele picked out the wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well crap on a stick....



 

Now I gotta take it apart and fix it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

I figured out a fix for it. I hope it will work. 

Stay tuned.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

ripjack13 said:


> I figured out a fix for it. I hope it will work.
> 
> Stay tuned.....



Sharpe?


----------



## ripjack13

The100road said:


> Sharpe?


Yes, it will be sharpe looking...
.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert

Almost looks like a hairy face on that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Big Foot!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

When we suppose to start? Just asking enquirering minds wonder?


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. The cracks are gone...finally.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> When we suppose to start? Just asking enquirering minds wonder?



Start? You should be done by now. Lol


----------



## Lou Currier

Whart are we doing again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Whart are we doing again


Well since you're aged and forgetful I can explain it to ya....
We were making snuffleupagas portraits....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

ripjack13 said:


> Well since you're aged and forgetful I can explain it to ya....
> We were making snuffleupagas portraits....



SWEET!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Hey what is a snuffleupagas?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Hey what is a snuffleupagas?


This Guy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

ok. I finally finished with this last pen. I'm happy with it.



 
^^^^^in the shade^^^^

and here's in the sunlight....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## jasonb

ripjack13 said:


> ok. I finally finished with this last pen. I'm happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 162773
> ^^^^^in the shade^^^^
> 
> and here's in the sunlight....
> View attachment 162774


 Wow! That is a good looking pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 162408
> 
> View attachment 162409



Roger, this is the part I mentioned in our conversation....

@Rocking RP


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Well I was gonna keep it simple but even that became hard to accomplish. I think I have mine done but I am going to try and turn some more. 3 pens out of 7 ain’t to good of odds. Alignment is critical

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Post up the progress if you want. I'll share my topic with ya Rod....


Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Well I was gonna keep it simple but even that became hard to accomplish. I think I have mine done but I am going to try and turn some more. 3 pens out of 7 ain’t to good of odds. Alignment is critical


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

I'm starting a few more today. Here's a peek of the first one so far. 
@Arn213

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> I'm starting a few more today. Here's a peek of the first one so far.
> @Arn213
> 
> View attachment 163233



Thanks Marc- I am tuning in and can’t wait to see what you come up with!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. I'm done for the day. Here's what I came up with. I used 3 kinds of pernambucco, ebony, and a brass segment sheet....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Close up....not glued up, just set in place....






I think I may add another square segment to the left side, to match the far right side....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Almost done. Need to finish turning it.
Then go get a gold tone bolt action tec pen kit. All I have is chrome.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Nice


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

ripjack13 said:


> Close up....not glued up, just set in place....
> 
> 
> View attachment 163241
> 
> I think I may add another square segment to the left side, to match the far right side....



@ripjack13 didn't you here "dont take the brown dot its bad" now look what your doing!!!
Got any more?

Rodney

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @ripjack13 didn't you here "dont take the brown dot its bad" now look what your doing!!!
> Got any more?
> 
> Rodney



That's my Salvador Dali blank....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

ripjack13 said:


> That's my Salvador Dali blank....



You can speak French all you want i am just sayin!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Oui oui....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

ok now your talking like the islander so i know your under the control of a powerful stimulant. now only you and @Don Ratcliff can communicate between each other. That in its self is scary. let me help First admit your are powerless to such influences and i can help you from there if you choose to believe!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213

Magnifique, Monsieur craM

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Pen kits came in!


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

The gold chromes WORKS! So would have antique brass. What's the finish on it Marc?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 163529



That is super nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> The gold chromes WORKS! So would have antique brass. What's the finish on it Marc?


I compared the antique brass kit and gold to it. The gold was the closest match. If the antique wasn't antiqued, it may have worked, but it looked weird to me....
Ca and a few coats of renaissance wax finish.
I think the ca I have is junk, I must have put 20 coats on it and it still came out cloudy. So I sanded it down and just sealed it with a few coats, smoothed out and shined it up to 12000 micro mesh, then waxed it.
I need to get more starbond ca. And use the other stuff just as sealer for other things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@ripjack13 awesome looking pen. I can tell you put a lot more time in on working on this than I had available. I wasted 8 blanks that didn't cut the mustard or cheese on something simple. Alignment is a buggerbear to make it look right. Beautiful pen my friend! I would tip my hat but haven't found it since I threw it across the shop in a moment of learning my new expanded vocabulary since starting this venture!! My hats off to you sir and everyone that post before I find it!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I like the way the finish came out...not Matt but not shined kinda in between

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arn213

Marc @ripjack13 is something else............I am not sure if he will allow me to share, but he did something very, very special that epitomizes and embodies what Kevin’s kindred spirit is all about, which he has blessed us with in our Woodbarter community! He would be so proud, so touched and would want us to keep passing it on................

You rock Marc and I am eternally grateful for your acts of kindness and generosity! I am just elated and I am still in that high..........much oblige!

Arn

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

Arn213 said:


> Marc @ripjack13 is something else............I am not sure if he will allow me to share, but he did something very, very special that epitomizes and embodies what Kevin’s kindred spirit is all about, which he has blessed us with in our Woodbarter community! He would be so proud, so touched and would want us to keep passing it on................
> 
> You rock Marc and I am eternally grateful for your acts of kindness and generosity! I am just elated and I am still in that high..........much oblige!
> 
> Arn



If you want to, that's fine with me. I didn't do it for brownie points here, I did it because I just wanted to say thank you to you....

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## Wildthings

Come on give it up....inquiring minds wanna know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> If you want to, that's fine with me. I didn't do it for brownie points here, I did it because I just wanted to say thank you to you....



Well buddy, I think this is appropriate @ripjack13 to post it on your thread! I real feel blessed and fortunate.......I am not worthy, I am not worthy. Marc sent this to me in the mail.........much oblige!









Now, I have a special pen with woods used for musical instruments that I can feel more inspired to compose better music with and some incredible picks to use by legendary guitarist........ah, well on second thought, I should not use it or the autographs would come off..........I’ll just won’t let my older son get to it and take it to his gigs

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh thank goodness you didn't post my chicken scratch note....hahahaaa


----------



## Arn213

ripjack13 said:


> Oh thank goodness you didn't post my chicken scratch note....hahahaaa



That one is private and actually the best part of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I started to lay out some more today. 
Grandkid just arrived, so segments are on hold for the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb

ripjack13 said:


> I started to lay out some more today.
> Grandkid just arrived, so segments are on hold for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 163787


Why stop, give the grandkids glue. One way or the other it should be interesting.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

jasonb said:


> Why stop, give the grandkids glue. One way or the other it should be interesting.



I agree, let's see what Jameson comes up with!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

So is that what Jameson came up with?


----------



## ripjack13

What a mess....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> So is that what Jameson came up with?



He didn't want to play....
:(


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> What a mess....
> 
> View attachment 164104



Looks clean to me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Me too!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Not sure what I want to do with one yet....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## jasonb

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 164514


Nice color combo!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

ripjack13 said:


> Not sure what I want to do with one yet....
> View attachment 164516
> 
> View attachment 164515



Finish gluing them up and send them to me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

This one is coming out good....

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## jasonb

ripjack13 said:


> This one is coming out good....
> 
> View attachment 164559
> 
> 
> View attachment 164560


Wow that's going to be a long pen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

jasonb said:


> Wow that's going to be a long pen.



Marc thinks he's a Texan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

jasonb said:


> Wow that's going to be a long pen.





Tony said:


> Marc thinks he's a Texan



Actually, it's going to be for a rollerball. So I need that size to cover both tubes.

I just hope I can drill it without it splodin on me....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I sliced up some new pieces today....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 what are you using to slice those up?


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> @ripjack13 what are you using to slice those up?



Bandsaw to get to size. Then a fine tooth miter saw for the angles.


----------



## ripjack13

I have 5 Ready to sand and glue up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

And a kaotic pattern cut,sanded, and ready for glue up. This is going to be "interesting"......I hope.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

I think this is in the right place!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Right on....


----------



## Lou Currier

Chaotic


----------



## Gdurfey

I was saving my cutoffs for a long time...........have to go back and rethink and look to see if I threw those out or not.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

What a pain in the butt this is....


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have to sand these 2 flat, then glue em up. Then recut them again. Then glue em. Then they should be done after that....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

Grandson's here now. So this will continue on Sunday or Monday .....


----------



## ripjack13

We're digging up a rock....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

I took 2 from the previous post and sliced em and glued em to each others other....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm done for today....


----------



## ripjack13

These are next in line....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey

So, is this still part of the general wood addiction or is this a specific subcategory? Just wondering so I can tell my wife I have been exposed to something new.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It's specific. You need more wood, more tools, etc for this! Hint, hint, wink, wink

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Gdurfey said:


> So, is this still part of the general wood addiction or is this a specific subcategory? Just wondering so I can tell my wife I have been exposed to something new.





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It's specific. You need more wood, more tools, etc for this! Hint, hint, wink, wink



It most certainly is another realm of woodworking. 
These take much much longer to put together. Although that's because I have no clue how they were going to fit together, or how they were going to look. I spent too much time trying to make them. I learned that they all need to be the same width so you don't end up with useless ends or pieces. I was just using up my scrap. I know I won't be making more of these chaotic looking ones anytime soon though. But the ones I made before, the ones next in line are more enjoyable to make. I just need to streamline the making process of em.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

You need some @Tony blanks, they're easy to do that with!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> You need some @Tony blanks, they're easy to do that with!



I think Marc has some....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I think Marc has some....



Yep....I have a few.
And by a few, I mean a box full.
And by a box full, I mean a flat rate box, somewhere.
And by somewhere, I mean in my messy shop.
And by messy shop I mean, oh nevermind....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rocky1

Seriously... Quarter them, and arrange in different orders, swap pieces between blanks, flip them over, whatever. You can come up with all sorts of goodies.


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Seriously... Quarter them, and arrange in different orders, swap pieces between blanks, flip them over, whatever. You can come up with all sorts of goodies.



I did that Rocky, hence why they look like they do....


----------



## ripjack13

Holly, red heart, and ebony.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oops. Can you see the goof? ( no, not me, ya goose)




Manzanita, holly, formica and redheart....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

And another design change. After I glued the aluminum, it came apart. So I just left it and the copper out....





Purpleheart, wenge, and pernambucco....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

And a nice disfunctional family of blanks....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Gee Marc, what are you making now?


----------



## Wildthings

Little itsy bitsy boxes?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Nope....


----------



## Lou Currier

Scrabble pieces

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Hawaii cutting boards?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Maybe a train.


----------



## rocky1

Kitchen Tables for the Shop Roaches?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kweinert

Spiral segmented blanks


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Scrabble pieces



nope....


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Hawaii cutting boards?



noooooooo


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Kitchen Tables for the Shop Roaches?



no. yukky....


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> Spiral segmented blanks



um, no. but you're on track....


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> Maybe a train.



this is not even close to what @Kenbo does. But thanks for thinking that way....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> this is not even close to what @Kenbo does. But thanks for thinking that way....



Nah, you guys are the real woodworkers. I'm just some guy that puts a model together from time to time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony




----------



## ripjack13

Done for today....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## kweinert

The segment joints aren't consistent - is that by design?

Either way, that's an interesting way to stack up those small pieces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

kweinert said:


> The segment joints aren't consistent - is that by design?
> 
> Either way, that's an interesting way to stack up those small pieces.



Nope, not by design. By mistake. I lost track when my grandson came in the shop.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

Just lie and say by design!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert

Or that the grandson did it! :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I can fix it. I'll just cut off the bottom two segments and cut out the top three, then sand it, and reglue some other ones in place....
Easy peasy. Lemon squeezy.


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> Done for today....



Marc, if you have not already made cuts along those pencil lines ... by moving one of the lines and adding a cut, you can double the yield of usable parts ... the green line is an extra cut, the red line is instead of the adjacent cut ... you end up with a slice out of the middle that just contains the triangles off the ends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

duncsuss said:


> Marc, if you have not already made cuts along those pencil lines ... by moving one of the lines and adding a cut, you can double the yield of usable parts ... the green line is an extra cut, the red line is instead of the adjacent cut ... you end up with a slice out of the middle that just contains the triangles off the ends.
> View attachment 165107



Actually, the center line is just that, the center, for drilling purposes. The 2 outside lines are the 3/4" width I was trying get...
What I am going to do, Using the bandsaw, and cutting with the v shape segments, I'll just cut off the bottom two segments (the green,white and green ones) and cut out the top three (white,black,white,green), then sand it, and reglue some other ones in place. If you look at their layout, you can see where I goofed on them. Instead of right side first, then left overlap, I did left side first, right overlap....


----------



## ripjack13

And, I totally goofed on the entire layout. It should have been one on the right side, then 2 overlap on the left for a layout.


----------



## ripjack13

This is what I was copying....


----------



## duncsuss

Ah ... I thought you were aiming at simple chevrons (with the ends of every slice cut at a 45 degree mitre). Now I see you are aiming more for the overlapping-fish-scale pattern.
You are really going all out on this work

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Herringbone pattern?


----------



## rocky1

Ah... I thought you only messed up on one or two of them, when in fact you only had one or two of them right!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Ah... I thought you only messed up on one or two of them, when in fact you only had one or two of them right!



Nope....not even one right! Lol


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Herringbone pattern?



Yes sir....that's the stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Started some more today....I'm getting it down to a science.
Purpleheart, Wenge, Maple burl block, and some unknown yellow wood

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Manzanita, holly, formica segment sheet and some blocks of dyed burl and rosewood

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13

This one will be for a rollerball.
Purpleheart, Holly, and some Ebony. I may turn it around so the ebony starts off near the purpleheart block though.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'll make a few more, then I will start turning them. I am dying to see what they turn out like....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Last time I used Formica it didn’t turn out so well...the material separated and thus the blank blew apart.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Last time I used Formica it didn’t turn out so well...the material separated and thus the blank blew apart.



Interesting. I hope mine sticks together. I may have to soak it with ca as I turn it....


----------



## Arn213

Lou Currier said:


> Last time I used Formica it didn’t turn out so well...the material separated and thus the blank blew apart.



I can only add that when Formica laminate is called for for some projects on the budget to be glued into 3/4” plywood we usually specify for commercial grade contact adhesive, usually their premium brand of it. 

What type of glue did you both use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

@woodman6415 should have some good input on this.


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> @woodman6415 should have some good input on this.


On pen blanks I would use epoxy or just titebond II glue .. Formica can also be used to burn lines on wood spinning on lathe .. way more safe than wires

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

I sanded the surface finish off. Then medium ca on my blanks....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Arn213 I used medium CA then soaked with thin.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ripjack13

Well, I won't use the Formica till the two I made have been turned. Then we'll see how it works. No sense in wasting blanks if it's not going to work.


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


>



Grandson is here this weekend. I'm outside worm hunting....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Made a couple more. I think I'm done making them for a lil while. I need to start turning them, and I have a few other projects that need to addressed. 
Here's todays effort....

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Finally got it right....



 

@kweinert

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Ok, I made this one longer to fit a 2mm mech pencil kit.
The 2 pieces on the very ends are there to prevent blowout during drilling. Just in case.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Now I'm done segmenting for a bit. I need to get some of these turned!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Forgot to show this one off....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Rocking RP



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Ok, I made this one longer to fit a 2mm mech pencil kit.
> The 2 pieces on the very ends are there to prevent blowout during drilling. Just in case.
> 
> View attachment 166063
> 
> View attachment 166064



That is going to be one sweet pencil!!!!



ripjack13 said:


> Forgot to show this one off....
> 
> View attachment 166084
> 
> View attachment 166087



That design and color scheme looks familiar....


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> That design and color scheme looks familiar....


This one is the new and improved version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diver Temple

Matt, anyone,

Are you using any special tool when turning with metal in the pen? Will my HSS tools turn through it without needing instant resharpening? Thank you, ~Mo


----------



## rocky1

They're thin pieces of softer metals Mo. Typically no, although some of the guys will be turning with carbides, your HSS tools aren't going to take a significant beating. May need to touch them up when you're done, but it shouldn't be anything to drastic in my experience.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm just using carbides. That's all I have. Works great. Light cuts and drip some ca on em as I go.
Before I sand, I use ca on em to seal the grain so the dark wood doesn't dirty up my lighter colored wood too....

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I use HSS with no problems. Helps so sand the corners down to avoid a catch. Go slow and take light cuts.


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. So I drilled out a few of the blanks I made finally.
Didn't go too well on one of em. 


 

After I flipped it around to drill the other side, it had enough. 
But, I didn't give up. I glued it back together.



 

Yep, that's a little bit of blood on there. I didn't get pix of what happened the first 3 or 4 times. I had tried to drill it gently to connect the top and bottom holes to keep from ruin it on the drill press again. But it came apart wherever I had the copper glued inbetween. And that sliced my hand in a few spots.
Oopsie....
Any how, I got 3 drilled and glued up....



 

And I rough turned one. The patchwork blank looks great!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Yea that patchwork looks awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

I don't think the copper takes glue very well. So I'm going to set those aside untill I can figure out a way to drill em with out damaging them.
The aluminum worked great. The brass was good too, but I had to be very delicate when drilling it.
The brass looks great but, I'm going to toss out the copper, nd use the brass for something else. 
I'll stick with the aluminum and complete wood segments from now on.
More to come when I can get time in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Yea that patchwork looks awesome!



Thanks Eric.
That one is going on a tec pen kit....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben

They all look great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> ... set those aside untill I can figure out a way to drill em with out damaging them. ...


The technique I use when drilling fordite might work - wrap the blank tight as I can in gauze bandage and drizzle it with CA. Makes a rigid "plaster cast" around it that keeps it from breaking apart. Or glue lollipop sticks up the four sides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@ripjack13 I found that using 2-part epoxy with copper works best. When drilling wrap the blank in masking tape, use a sharp drill bit, go slow clearing often. It helps if you have a can of air. In between clearings give the bit and the hole a good blast and it cools it down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

duncsuss said:


> glue lollipop sticks up the four sides.



Oh that's a good idea. I need to keep the blank straight and square in the drill press, so that may work for me. The gauze, not so much.
Thanks Duncan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> 2-part epoxy with copper works best.



Well, on the next ones I make, I will use that. But for now the ones already done, I'll use duncans method, and hopefully it works out for me.

I think I need to make a drilling jig too. This way it squares it up and holds the entire blank. 
I think part of the failure of the blank was because it was wobbly sticking out of the vice....


----------



## ripjack13

Finished up the patchwork blank today.
It's pretty cool looking if I do say so myself....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Roughed out another too....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## jasonb

ripjack13 said:


> Finished up the patchwork blank today.
> It's pretty cool looking if I do say so myself....
> 
> View attachment 168764
> 
> View attachment 168765


I would say so too!


----------



## rocky1

Fairly long jaw on these, they might afford more support.

https://www.teknatool.com/product/nova-pen-plus-jaws/


----------



## duncsuss

rocky1 said:


> Fairly long jaw on these, they might afford more support.
> 
> https://www.teknatool.com/product/nova-pen-plus-jaws/



While I love most things about my SuperNova2 chuck, these pen blank jaws have been a disappointment.

My first set did not hold things rigid - the end could wobble, as if the jaws were not parallel along their length. At first I thought it was maybe my blanks weren't square, so I tested them with a solid brass rod, and there was definitely some play at the end.

I called Nova and talked with one of the customer support people, he sent me a free replacement set of jaws -- which have the same problem, making me think the issue is perhaps that the chuck sliders are where the problem is. I've never had trouble with any other set of jaws, and don't have the urge to disassemble the chuck (actually I don't think that would help, if the sliders are in grooves that have slack, nothing I do is going to fix that.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

My set holds the blanks very snug

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

duncsuss said:


> While I love most things about my SuperNova2 chuck, these pen blank jaws have been a disappointment.
> 
> My first set did not hold things rigid - the end could wobble, as if the jaws were not parallel along their length. At first I thought it was maybe my blanks weren't square, so I tested them with a solid brass rod, and there was definitely some play at the end.
> 
> I called Nova and talked with one of the customer support people, he sent me a free replacement set of jaws -- which have the same problem, making me think the issue is perhaps that the chuck sliders are where the problem is. I've never had trouble with any other set of jaws, and don't have the urge to disassemble the chuck (actually I don't think that would help, if the sliders are in grooves that have slack, nothing I do is going to fix that.)




Not exactly what I wanted to hear Duncan. Have encountered the same problem with the PSI pen chuck, and was hoping these might be sturdy enough to remedy that. At any rate, I do find even the PSI chuck in my little Harbor Freight lathe an improvement over any of the 2 - 3 different attempts to lock things down in the vise on the drill press. 1.) Because length of the jaw does offer more support, even if it doesn't lock down tight, and... 2.) Because there's less play in the headstock/spindle on my lathe, than there is on the spindle on my drill dress. 




Lou Currier said:


> My set holds the blanks very snug

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I don't really drill on my lathe, so those wouldn't work for me.
I want to make a clamp jig that holds the entire length of the blank. I'm going to get a piece of aluminum I have been saving and bring it to a machine shop and have em cut it up and mill a groove on two pieces that will fit in my vice.


----------



## T. Ben

ripjack13 said:


> Finished up the patchwork blank today.
> It's pretty cool looking if I do say so myself....
> 
> View attachment 168764
> 
> View attachment 168765


Very cool pen,you have my approval

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

